# Cross breading



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

a couple of months ago I aquired a M and F royal blue pea**** from a friend, I put both in my 120. The female was fine but the male was very lathargic, sat at the bottom, did not swim much, and hardly ever ate. I decided to move move him to my 55 to recouperate and get better so I could stick him back on the big tank. He is doing a little better but will take a bit more time.

Well, while big daddy is away the female has been courted by just about all the males in the tank. She has been considerably friendly with my red empress. They have bread once and I stripped the eggs imediately, but then began to wonder what they would look like if aloud to mature to see some coloration. I realize this goes against everything myself and every other cichlid enthusiast believes in, but I can't help my curiosity. I would never sell or let these fish get into the hands of any one else! I guess I am doing all of this babbaling to see what you other cichlid fans think as they are about ready to work their magic again.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If you're going to keep them for yourself then that's OK, but letting them out into the aquatic circle isn't going to do any favours for anyone as you already said. The only exeption is if they are very colourful or have a unique pattern, if not they won't be worth much, but by all means go ahead and see what they look like.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

As he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

You can sell them but make sure their listed as what hybrids they are........


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

If you have any bigger haps, hybrids make good feeders.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

sorry for the stupid question, but i dont know anything about cichlids, so why is it bad to crossbreed?


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Its not really bad if they are not released out to the public, but they are crossed with pure strains and destroy them. Alot of the fish you see at chain petstores marked as assorted cichlids are crosses. They may look pure, but have often times be crossed in the past making it even more confusing. Many people like to argue about this subject, but whatever. If you're going to breed fish, get them from a reliable source. Because alot of pet store strains of fish are already polluted with hybrid strains.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Exactly^^ ^^^^^^^


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow, I guess majority of mine are hybrid  . Got most of 'em from the "Assorted cichlid" tank.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Depending on where you got them, they could be. But if you aren't breeding them and they are just for enjoyment in your tanks, its not really an issue.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

a good example is the midas,RD,and the citrenellum theyre so closely related that people mix them all the time


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I know examples of hybrids...


But all in all i guess i dont mind.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong but I have heard that Eureka's are actually a recognized hybrid.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

well my female is holding again, I think her and the empress worked it. Have not been home much lately to watch and see which one she had her little escapade with, but I guess we shall find out. will keep you posted on how things turn out.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

It has been a while since I have even seen this post...

I have 2 survivors from the last batch of fry between the two fish that I talked about above. That is the last I will ever see as I do not have either fish anymore. 

My largest of the two is really starting to color up nicely. I took a good look at the tank after work and I was amazed. I am going to give him a couple more days and then try to get a pic of him to post.

I am rather excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

how long does it take cichlid fry to colour once spat, no yolk sack remained when spat, rift lake


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Depends on the species. Some are fully colored when released by the mother...while others develop coloration over time.

What type do you have?


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

AshleytheGreat said:


> Wow, I guess majority of mine are hybrid  . Got most of 'em from the "Assorted cichlid" tank.


Not necessarily. Assorted cichlid tanks can contain various species, as well as hybrids.


----------



## super7 (Jul 24, 2006)

yellow lab x red zebra, it was an acciedent though, thought the lab was male had pointy dorsal and black on the anal fin, not old enough for the stache


----------

